# IELTS validity - for EOI or actual filing



## c1phertxt (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

First post, long time lurker. 

I've taken the IELTS exam an inordinately large number of times (overall scores were: 8, 8 and 9) because of the asinine "validity period" of 2 years. How a person can "unlearn" English is beyond my understanding and the whole IELTS-farce reeks of being a money-making sham IMO? However, that is a matter for a separate discussion in another thread. 

My last IELTS TRF is dated 20th Feb 2010 (with individual scores being: 9,9,8 and 9). I'm waiting for the results of my ACS assessment (filed 6th December and has been on "stage 4" since the middle of December). 

As soon as my ACS assessment is received I intend to lodge my EOI application (I will have 75 points) and subsequently on invitation, apply for subclass 189. However, my IELTS TRF will expire on the 20th of Feb 2013. Judging by anecdotal evidence on this board, I think I will be able to file my EOI with the test result; however by the time I get the invitation my IELTS would have expired. 

Does the validity of IELTS need to be for EOI or for the subsequent PR application? 

I'd really appreciate suggestions/guidance.  I'm really trying to avoid taking the IELTS exam yet again. An absolute sisyphean exercise if there ever was one.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, your IELTS score needs to be valid up to the date that you apply for the visa. (See page 20, booklet 6: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf)

You may need to retake the IELTS if you don't get the skills assessment back in time.

Unrelated, but I think it is entirely possible to "unlearn" a language if you don't use it very often (that's what seems to be happening to my French). Clearly that's not an issue in your case, of course.


----------



## c1phertxt (Jan 17, 2013)

*facepalm*

Thanks a lot ozbound. Appreciate the clarification. Seems like I'm in the pooper. Fingers crossed that my ACS and EOI are sorted out before the 20th of Feb. 

OT:
Language skills may atrophy, as I found out to my chagrin while trying to speak in my native tongue (regional dialect; not hindi) after a significant period of "disuse".  I got a pretty decent score in 2010; did my Masters degree from a good Australian uni and have subsequently been working in the banking and professional services sector for almost 3 years. Taking the exam again is a major annoyance. I'd have thought they'd come up with a "recertification" test, an IELTS-lite for people who've taken the exam an umpteen number of times with overall 8+ bands.
/rant


----------

